# Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I figured I would go ahead and post up. I started to map everything out on the air bag system to see what I needed and where everything was going to go. I started to make the rear brackets for the air bags to mount to the top of the frame and began to lay down paint on the air tank.
The car in question before bags....
















































Since the tank is so big and I won't be able to hide it so I am going to install it in the truck area. I am painting it to look like a piece of vintage luggage ( you will see when I am finished w/ it, have faith :wink: ) w/ traveling decals on it. I'll update as progress is made. I can't wait for the end result. 
































This is what the I hope the end result will look like.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (dorbritz)*

you know i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (tmvw)*

what a GREAT idea for that tank! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
looks great, can't wait to see more pics of the progress.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

that tank is sick......


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
what he said!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

nice, reminds me of this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=7
i was hoping i would be the only one to copy it, guess you beat me to it








hey uberdork, you mind if theres 2 other dudes rockin your style?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

awesome tank! i cant wait to get my hands on mine


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*

WOW








okay, before the only pics that worked for me were the suitcases. ive just seen the pics of your tank... amazing... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh my gawd! There are sooo many good projects going on right now. That tank is perfect! You are definetly not copying anyone's style here. Love it man!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Yo this is great, O know you will get it low, and besides that your tank is hands down the badest one I have ever seen. Please keep up the good work it's almost like a super sized version of mine. Damn I wish I had bought the wagon now


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Thanks guys for all the positive feed back so far, I am ready to get this done. Watch out SQUILLO







.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Great to see you are taking this to the ground. Will it be done before heatwave? we have 4 vw's going right now.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I went to the Texas Heat Wave show a few years ago... What a show!!!! /envy


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Surfboard is on backwards








This should be one AWESOME looking setup


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm watching, updates son, keep em comming


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (dorbritz)*

that tank is money


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_nice, reminds me of this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=7
i was hoping i would be the only one to copy it, guess you beat me to it








hey uberdork, you mind if theres 2 other dudes rockin your style?









as long as its not the same set-up, knock yourself out. tank is lookin good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

Thanks for all the thumbs up. I just finished all the detail work of the tank. I am about to start on the mounts for the compressor and manifold.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

thats the one of the best tank ideas that i have ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good work


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (dreadirie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadirie* »_Great to see you are taking this to the ground. Will it be done before heatwave? we have 4 vw's going right now. 

When is this, hopefully if i get my wheels on i'll be heading to it...


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dreadirie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadirie* »_Great to see you are taking this to the ground. Will it be done before heatwave? we have 4 vw's going right now. 
No, I wish I was, Mike. Just bad timing.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Here are some pics and update for those who like the mechanical side. I made the mount for the compressors, relays, and manifold. I was able to get most of the wiring done and some plumbing. It will most likely be a couple of weeks before I can work on the bags. At least the time consuming stuff is done. I need to cut and extend the controller wires and finish running he power wire.









I was able to mount the brain and keep the extra length of the wires in here.
















here it is we the cover back on it.








The tank w/ everything hooked up. I like that you really can't see any of the lines coming out of it. :mrgreen: 








Over all I am happy with out come so far.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

ur running 1/4" lines?? i wonder how slow thats gonna be. looks sick. the floor, and tank looks good.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yea, I am running 1/4" lines. That is one of the reasons I purchased the Airride kit. You can actually adjust through the brain how fast and slow you want it to go up or down. I would prefer it to rise and fall slow. It's still a family car so i didn't want any jolting.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

u should've gone w/ 3/8s line and gotten flow controls. i think the 1/4" lines it gonna be too slow. but i guess u'll see once u get it all together.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

wow really nice and clean install


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

WOW. Tank looks amazing. The stickers really set it off, and the wood floor looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ur running 1/4" lines?? i wonder how slow thats gonna be. looks sick. the floor, and tank looks good. 

I ran 1/4" and was expecting it to be almost too slow from and was pleasantly surprised at how quick it was, honestly.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
I ran 1/4" and was expecting it to be almost too slow from and was pleasantly surprised at how quick it was, honestly. 

yeah mine is 1/4" and its fine, it also depends on how the valves are set-up. 
but i'm thinking its gonna be too slow since the wagon its so much heavier. but slow is nice, so it dont matter.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

1/4"s should work fine for me. I have seen this line set up w/the valves so I know exactly what to expect.


_Modified by dorbritz at 10:19 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

damn, that's rad. keep up the good work


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

love the details...
keep it up, watching closely


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwtoby)*

this is just the cleanest install ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love everything about it, awesome tank idea.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (dorbritz)*









that thank is sickness


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (durteeclean)*

So i guess it is safe to say everybody likes the tank.LOL
I am jonsen to get this done.


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I hate the tank. And the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Kidding!
Looks good, my friend. The tank came out beautifully. Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Updates?????????


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Updates?????????
Nothing to exciting, I got the rest of the wiring finished up and have power. Everything is plumbed and ready to go. I am just waiting on ordering the front bag set up, unfortunately have been broke this last month.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

What are the spec`s on your wheels?
width and offset?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

19x8.5 and 19x19.5 w/ a 30 and 40 et If i remember correct.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_19x8.5 and 19x19.5 w/ a 30 and 40 et If i remember correct.

Thanks, will you be able to tuck these rear wheels or will you haveto run crazy camber to do that?
just curious since I`m planning on getting a B6 next summer and was hoping to be able to run my AME`s.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Just barely, We put some weight in back just to make sure. I will most likely go to 235/35/19's when these are gone. the tire hangs on the rear bumper and that is w/ the lip completely tucked. 


















_Modified by dorbritz at 2:56 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

D that looks soooo hot.
I'm still planning on hitting you up about that stuffs, but my adapters still havent gotten here


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

That`s money right there, what size tires are you running now?
Looks like there`s hope for me if I want to run the AME`s


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

225/35 up front and 245/35 in the rear. When I say it's close I mean close! A business card squeezes in between the wheel and the fender.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_225/35 up front and 245/35 in the rear. When I say it's close I mean close! A business card squeezes in between the wheel and the fender. 

All clearance is good clearance








I`m running 215 and 235 on the same dimention wheels so hopefully I`ll get a 2 businesscard gap, hehehe








thanks for making me get a Passat wagon


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Well today was my Bday and for my present i got a little note.....










My wife ROCKS!!!!
I have been tight on money the last 2 months so this project has taken a back seat, not anymore








Tomorrow I am ordering my front bags and brackets to finish it up. I hope to have the part in by this weekend.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

D, we need to do a shoot together.
I got mine done tonight, well once Dave is done w. it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Let's do et!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
awesome, and happy birthday dude!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

sick Cake.. lol...


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Well thanks to Brandon @ B2B, the rest of my parts will be here Friday. Saturday morning they will go in for install and pics later on that day. WOOT!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

You never told me it was your birthday.....Happy Belated Birthday Buddy....how's that for some alliteration?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

the only pic i se is the one of the cake


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

It's because everybody is hotl inking my pictures.







Don't worry they will be back up Saturday.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Well,yesterday was along day to say the least. We ran into a few problems along the way but some how we made it work. Still have to do some tweaking and adjusting but it's close for now. The front needs to come down lower just need to find out what it will take. We must have taken apart the rear and fronts at least 3 times to make the adjustments. 

I drilled a hole in the lower cup to make room for the air lines, then added a rubber bushing to protect it.
























Here is where the rear air bag is in but we took it out to cut down the cup and the nipple on top. we also cut down the nipple on the frame rail as well.

























The front set up..
















here are some pics.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

looking nice man love the sit just not so much in the front, i assume you havent notched or removed your sway? ohh yea endless sumer FTW


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

Thanks. I am working on getting the front lower. Sway bar is out and i already c-notched a while back. I think the shock body is to long so I am going to trim and grind out the tab in the spindle so I can move it down more.


_Modified by dorbritz at 9:45 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

that looks sooooooo soooooo good man, I really cant wait to see it in real. some very good work there man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Holy CRAP, thats awesome.
would it go as low as that in the front without notching?
We can`t notch our cars here in Norway since we haveto get our cars inspected every 2 years for it to be street legal. And notching is a NO NO.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Nice build, tank, car, stance, etc. The birthday cake is best of all, your wife owns. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*

why didnt you notch the collar of the coil?? the bag sits on that. you notch it a little so the fitting clears and the bag can sit flat on it.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_why didnt you notch the collar of the coil?? the bag sits on that. you notch it a little so the fitting clears and the bag can sit flat on it. 
I did notch the collar for the fitting. it's hard to see in the pic but the metal collar is sitting flush with the bottom of the bag bracket. It's part of the purple collar.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

oh ok, yeah i couldnt see it from the picture. Is the bag touching the inside of the tire at all???


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Not even close, I can drive with front down, but obviously not the rear.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (dorbritz)*

damn, looks great drew! now get the fronts lower!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

looks great to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , is that mcPherson strut setup up front? if so i would reccomend using a steel braided leader hose to the bag, just because it is turning and the connection like you have might start leaking over the time.


----------



## Evo-R (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

That's SICK man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Evo-R)*

WOW lookin good Drew...Looks like you chopped a lot off of those brackets







Glad we could be a part of this...now get that front down!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_ if so i would reccomend using a steel braided leader hose to the bag, just because it is turning and the connection like you have might start leaking over the time.


Good call misha....either leader line or a 90 Degree Swivel


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_WOW lookin good Drew...Looks like you chopped a lot off of those brackets







Glad we could be a part of this...now get that front down!
I know, can I get some kind of a credit since I didn't use all of it?








Thanks again Brandon. I'll swap out the front fittings to the 90 degree for now. I have a couple of extra of those.


_Modified by dorbritz at 9:49 PM 8-18-2008_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Is the rear wheel actually touching the edge of the fender? it looks close but really good, I dig it


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

it's touching but not enough to make a mark on the wheel, but it is as close as close can get.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*



Mr Schmidt said:


> would it go as low as that in the front without notching?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Let me quote myself


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

you can go this low w/out a notch but you won't be able drive it this low.


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

This my good friend...is my favorite photo thus far. WIN.








I'm glad I could lend a hand this weekend, definitely meant a lot to have you invite me out.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nvr_Enuf_Tyme* »_
I'm glad I could lend a hand this weekend, definitely meant a lot to have you invite me out.


Too bad you skipped out on mine


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Too bad you skipped out on mine









I'm still apologizing. Not going to lie - I wanted to help you too.
Friends?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nvr_Enuf_Tyme* »_
I'm still apologizing. Not going to lie - I wanted to help you too.
Friends?

NEvar, but http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gifs always


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
NEvar, but http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gifs always









...burn. I've never been this hurt.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nvr_Enuf_Tyme* »_
...burn. I've never been this hurt.









You need to come peep my ride, so does drew... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Waiting on you.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Waiting on you.









let me get a weekend that i can get my tank out to get to you


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nvr_Enuf_Tyme* »_










Camber those f.ckers in so you can ride that low


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Got the front down a little more. The bag is bottoming out on the internal sleeve.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that looks way better. !!! btw that pic is looking ab it dark. u got PM


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

I love it


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Your Passat has made me reconsider getting a B6 A4 Avant as my next car! 
I had totally gone off Passats until now.
looks great !


----------



## WideSi (Mar 22, 2002)

the hotness, I have most of an air ride kit sitting, but the wife wont let me touch the wagon...H&Rs and 20"s was it...
Props, completely awesome...I am jealous (in a good way)


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (unitzero)*

Thanks everybody. I can't believe that 1/2 inch made that big of a difference. I will try to get a video or gif up soon.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Looks killer. 
So with shorter shocks you would be able to go lower?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Looks killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Looks killer. 
So with shorter shocks you would be able to go lower?

It would go lower w/ shorter shocks.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_It would go lower w/ shorter shocks.

Still without having to notch? hehe
sorry for all the notch questions, just trying to figure out how low it`s possible to go without notching since I won`t be able to do that here.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

awesome side profile


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

My axle is basically sitting right at the frame or a little above it, so it is hard to say.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

I'm pretty sure you're lower than me and I hit the frame to axle at about 20 psi since I have yet to get off the couch and get my notch done.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (WideSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WideSi* »_the hotness, I have most of an air ride kit sitting, but the wife wont let me touch the wagon...H&Rs and 20"s was it...
Props, completely awesome...I am jealous (in a good way)

DO IT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Oh man...double trouble.
















The other photos were great too, but these two were DOPE!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

Man those pics are cool as hell.
Looking good, no doubt I`ll be getting a passat next year.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Thanks everybody for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here are a couple that my friend took.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

the master


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

slow and smooth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Well, I found some time yesterday to do some "tweaking" and "adjusting" and got the front lower. Now I am happy.








Before 








After


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

damn drew, that looks muuuuch better!
what did you end up doing?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

mmmmmmm! 
i want!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

that looks MONEY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_damn drew, that looks muuuuch better!
what did you end up doing?

Changing out the collar up front so it would sit lower and then cutting the swaybar end link mount off so I could take the bottom bracket off and the bag will clear.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Ahh so your plan did work...very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
See it sunday


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Looks sick looks like I need to get to work on mine.


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Squillo)*

After going to H20 and seeing these pictures I am pulling the trigger on airride for my Passat wagon....not I just gotta sell my a2 project to get there!!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Looks sick looks like I need to get to work on mine.

Where have you been? i just asked Santi if you made any progress on yours.


_Modified by dorbritz at 9:56 AM 10-1-2008_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (CALL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL6* »_After going to H20 and seeing these pictures I am pulling the trigger on airride for my Passat wagon....not I just gotta sell my a2 project to get there!!!









Do Et! If you need any help let me know.


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
Do Et! If you need any help let me know.









thanks, I am sure I will!!!


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (CALL6)*

Your stance looks killah brah!








Your Passat's a true inspiration for me to bag my sportwagen! 
Who did you go through to get them done? It'd be cool if they carry the same set up for a 09 Jetta...
-Joe


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (joecastro420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joecastro420* »_Your stance looks killah brah!








Your Passat's a true inspiration for me to bag my sportwagen! 
Who did you go through to get them done? It'd be cool if they carry the same set up for a 09 Jetta...
-Joe
Thanks man. I Installed the system myself. I am sure the set-up will be the same for the Jetta wagon as it is for the Passat and MK5.


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
Where have you been? i just asked Santi if you made any progress on yours.

he was at H2O with me, after he gets his notch done the car will be lower, no worries.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

ORLY?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

YARLY?


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

















wow that looks amazing. great job man, I love the stance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

I was hoping to work on my car this weekend but it apears I am installing a new sink for the wife, I should have some free time to work on the car but I am awaiting more parts which I should have by next weekend, and to be finished before fixxfest


----------



## jerseyb5 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_









awesome work man. love it!


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (jerseyb5)*

i dare you to go lower








by far one of my favorite wagons though
mad brewskies to you


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (theHossgti)*

Tis' the season to take a random pic.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

fancy! I can't wait to get bags


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Yep, that does look great.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

man, I wish I was baller enough for a new passat


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I'm not a baller







you have a kick ass wagon


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Ewwwww!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

aww....


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_aww....









I know, right?


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Winter mode or preparation for new wheels?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice subtraction in front! Love the passat!!!
No offense but lipped wheels dont look good tucked.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (D Brown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Brown* »_Winter mode or preparation for new wheels?

preparation to existing wheels. I am making some changes to them and going to a more stretched tire.

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
No offense but lipped wheels dont look good tucked. 

Sorry to disappoint but I actually like a lip wheel tucked but it's all good.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

thats insane, screw that cold.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

try to wash the car? ha


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

COLD
What is that.....
Its 75 deg. here in the FLA.
I really don't miss any of that cold weather. Good luck to you Drew


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Yeah, whats crazy is that we will have2 days of really cold weather and then it's up to 65-70 degrees the rest of the week.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Sorry to post my progress pics but the B6 forum sucks ballzzzz.

New votex lip


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thats awesome!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

did you already paint it Drew?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Looks great Drew! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_did you already paint it Drew?

well it is Silver instead of black plastic.. SO yes


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
well it is Silver instead of black plastic.. SO yes

















Well MR i think i know it all, it was primered grey when he got it, so i was wondering if the lighting made it seem painted or if it was still primered. (i opened the [email protected] package so he could fit it)


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Thanks and yeah I prepped and painted it last night. I couldn't wait.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Ya thats what confused me, is i remeber you saying you were going to wait and knock out some other stuff.
Glad to see it on, looks soooooo good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, BTW these blisters on my fingers SUCK


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I bet but it was worth it, no?








need to see pics of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

hawt


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi we need to do work Drew is killing me.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Santi we need to do work Drew is killing me.

Hahaha, where have you been hiding?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
Hahaha, where have you been hiding?

Just enjoying being a new Dad don't worry I am no where near done yet I still have a few tricks left. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

and I haven't even started. Looks good Drew


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Well MR i think i know it all, it was primered grey when he got it, so i was wondering if the lighting made it seem painted or if it was still primered. (i opened the [email protected] package so he could fit it)























all i see is blah blah blah...................... LOUD NOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS

_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Santi we need to do work Drew is killing me.

I'm waiting for you to call me.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

From this weekend...


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_









what camera did you use for the shots? they look amazing.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (Unit01)*

It was a Nikon d40x and thanks.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (dorbritz)*

Badgeless grill that made.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (dorbritz)*

you made that badgeless








Awesome work man. This thing keeps getting better and better


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (diive4sho)*

Wow, love the badgeless grill, and whole front end at that. Everything looks great!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm still not sure about badgeless on the B6, by far yours looks the best but I need to see it in person ;D


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (dorbritz)*









Grill looks sick man! Did you take two stock grills and combine to make this one? I thought about doing this but you been me to the punch. I like the badgeless look but all the manufactures have stupid euro plate holders or cut outs that ruin the look imo. either way nice work man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

I used a fk grill and cut the center out, then cut the factory grill out and fused it together. Then I filled in the notch on the oe grill. So it's a factory griil still.


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Wow that is nice work. Probably easier to do then the way i was thinking.


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (D Brown)*

What did you use to fuse the grills together?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

D, skills at work again.
Out did yourself my man (as i said yesterday when you showed me)
Could be OEM, it looks so legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_What did you use to fuse the grills together?

fusor 143

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_D, skills at work again.
Out did yourself my man (as i said yesterday when you showed me)
Could be OEM, it looks so legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Justin.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_D, skills at work again.
Out did yourself my man 

x2, that looks awesome


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks good


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (mortician)*

A little change up on the wheels. I'll have full shots of car next week.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

oh man, cant wait


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

oh snap.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

sick but you already know that


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

that camber movement is truly ridiculous... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Just found this, DoPe! progress keeps getting better and better. one to watch fo sure. + Big up for appreciative wifes.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (sleepy-jim)*

some pics from various people at a show this weekend in Houston. 


















































































_Modified by dorbritz at 10:36 AM 4-28-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Congrats on Best in Show Drew, welllllll deserved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

congratulations on taking best of show at the show this past weekend!!!
GO DREW!!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Thanks GUYS!
I'm still a little shocked.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Come on, you saw what was there...
You have a very well "finished" looking project so i knew it was weither you or Mike (no offense to any other guys out there either)


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Well I always expect Mike to win.








I guess I just go to have fun and never get my hopes up. It felt good winning though


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Favorite B6 ever.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

car looks amazing in person! and i finally got to put "the guy" to the name.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Congrats man. Car looks great.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_car looks amazing in person! and i finally got to put "the guy" to the name. 

Your car looked great Matt. It was nice meeting you.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

The car looked amazing as usual. Congrats on best of show. I just need the CC to start winning those


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looking good..


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

congrats


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_The car looked amazing as usual. Congrats on best of show. I just need the CC to start winning those










I know your time will come.









A couple more pics


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Unreal......so clean


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Unreal......so clean

NO joke....in that 1st pic you can see Drew sitting there in a pic shirt and hat w. the hippie hair


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Is it weird that I knew he was the owner of the car just by looking at him. Hah.
I fell in love with this car on Sunday. My fav by far.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_Is it weird that I knew he was the owner of the car just by looking at him. Hah.
I fell in love with this car on Sunday. My fav by far.


hahaha, thanks
I guess you can say the car is a reflection of me.


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

Surely you must have, or still own something aircooled????? you're skills say so, for sure. Hated having to buy the a6 avant for reliability/baby/safety but mostly heater issues it's cold and very wet in England but your car helps me get past it. L O V E it


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (sleepy-jim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepy-jim* »_Surely you must have, or still own something aircooled????? you're skills say so, for sure. Hated having to buy the a6 avant for reliability/baby/safety but mostly heater issues it's cold and very wet in England but your car helps me get past it. L O V E it

Nope. I always have wanted one.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sooo nice 
you need a proper photoshoot!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

so. jealous.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Thanks to Daniel Baum (mk4lifeson) for the pics.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

those are so bad ass


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Very sick car you have. Nice!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (peter139)*


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

A got a present from wife celebrating our 10 year anny.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

very cool.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

that's awesome


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Too ****ing cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HPUdrew (Apr 25, 2005)

So how about those full car shots?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (HPUdrew)*

what full car shots?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Favorite.
No words can describe how sick this is to me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2007)

Specs on the wheels?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Specs on the wheels?

19x8.5 et 30
19x9.5 et 40


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Finally did the bearing mod this weekend and I am laying sub frame w/ 19's. Tucking the lip up front as well.
measures 21.5 at the front fender and the front lip is 1/2 an inch from the floor.
Pics as soon as it stops raining.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

no excuses. btw wanna get mine low now?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

lets do it.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

No pics, you fail my friend


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

I just might have to come pick up my parts


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

you just might have to.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

dang


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (meanopause)*

ohh fuch! I hate you


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hell yea!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Have mercy!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Drew, your car on Rob's wheels looked soooo legit, i think something polished would look great


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

i still think the oettinger rz's polished would look good.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Drew, your car on Rob's wheels looked soooo legit, i think something polished would look great 

I would like to see a test fit at least... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

ok seriously I need help on the CC now. I need some wheel tuck pics


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I would like to see a test fit at least... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here are a pic of what Justin is talking about. 
18's on 225's


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nah. Needs real 20" lm's


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

yeah, 18's look to small.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

oh great. i quit.
well done drew.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_oh great. i quit.
well done drew.

That makes two of I'm throwing in the towel


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
That makes two of I'm throwing in the towel

you guys kill me.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Drew. 
Those look too small, 19s is the way to go. 
MAtt, 
20" LM's have been done already on a B6, it was Brown









_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
That makes two of I'm throwing in the towel

u just need better wheels... and as far as low goes we jsut need to investigate where we can trim a little more, you dont worry


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah, 19's are the way to go IMO. I found a set of oettinger rz's in 19's but i can't get myself to pick them up just yet.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it as always drew


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
Here are a pic of what Justin is talking about. 
18's on 225's










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif car is sick!!!!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (95jettavr)*

never knew this thread existed... easily my favorite local car and i feel honored to have been able to work on it the little bit i have.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (joelzy)*

happy bday man


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelzy* »_never knew this thread existed... easily my favorite local car and i feel honored to have been able to work on it the little bit i have.
Kiss up.









_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_happy bday man









thanks man!


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

What is the sub box made of?
Or better yet, how did you make it?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Unit01)*

it's a box made out of MDF. it was build inside and then the suitcase closes around it.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (pendulum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pendulum* »_what a GREAT idea for that tank! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
looks great, can't wait to see more pics of the progress.









yo same thats a pretty cool idea!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (jetta PWR)*

I finally repolished my lips and am happy with it. :wink: 
















and pics with the front lower.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

yesss!!!
love it drew!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

baller as ****.


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

WOW amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (flygli03)*


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

real sharp!!!


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwovw)*


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Want to take Passat's?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

huh?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Drew, i love it... It makes me want to love you


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (guesswho)*

hahaha, Thanks. I will take that as no ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_hahaha, Thanks. I will take that as no ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no what? haha.. yeah, no **** indeed sir


----------



## dgea1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (guesswho)*

Nice build bud, but a surf themed vw named low-tide. Damn that is familiar......oh yeah, I know why..


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

its not low


----------



## dgea1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

Irrelevant. That is an old pic also.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dgea1986)*

trust me neither of us are the first ones to run a surfboard on a VW let alone a watercooled. As far as the name, pure coincidence, plus I am low


----------



## dgea1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_trust me neither of us are the first ones to run a surfboard on a VW let alone a watercooled. As far as the name, pure coincidence, plus I am low









nah go lower.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_huh?

What I was trying to say was want to trade Passats, but I may have been a little drunk...... Offer is still open LOL


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

haha, make sense now.
yeah, trade at H2o.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (dgea1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgea1986* »_Nice build bud, but a surf themed vw named low-tide. Damn that is familiar......oh yeah, I know why..









i hope you arent trying to compare your car to his ...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
i hope you arent trying to compare your car to his ...

Now Jason, dont tell me you cant see the striking resemblance between the two!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I just got back from H2Oi and had an awesome time. It was cool meeting a lot of you guys although the 24+hour drive back sucked I will make it again next year.
Thanks Konky for the pic! If anybody comes across some please post them up in here.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can't wait to see some of the photos from sunday night!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Me too Shawn.








It was cool hangin out with you guys.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Good to finally meet you Drew. Sorry I didn't stick around longer on Sunday night. I'm excited to see the pictures of our cars though. I've already seen a couple from Randy of Matt's car. They look so good.


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

It was nice meeting you this weekend. Hope to see you guys come back up next year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_Good to finally meet you Drew. Sorry I didn't stick around longer on Sunday night. I'm excited to see the pictures of our cars though. I've already seen a couple from Randy of Matt's car. They look so good.

You to Adam.
I'll be back next year for sure. I felt like my car stuck out like a sore thumb, just not euro enuf. LOL


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Who cares







You built it for you


----------



## vrocsone (May 31, 2007)

omg. ^both wagons are bad ass. Good job Dorbitz.


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Who cares







You built it for you

















this picture is all the inspiration i need to go air.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CALL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL6* »_
this picture is all the inspiration i need to go air.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's what i like to hear Ryan. Wagons and air go together like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_










The B6 is looking good Mr. Drew! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Im just wanting to know if you're still running the bag over coils using the KWs..And if so, how are they holding up for you, being that your car is used as a daily?? Also, how did you get your front end to go lower?? 
Im in the process of bagging my B5.5 and I wasn't sure if of what set up to go with in the front








Any info would be a great help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks in advance








-Joe


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Dorbritz Passat wagon air bag build (joecastro420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joecastro420* »_

Im just wanting to know if you're still running the bag over coils using the KWs..And if so, how are they holding up for you, being that your car is used as a daily?? Also, how did you get your front end to go lower?? 
-Joe


still running the same set up w/no problems. As far as getting the front lower a lot of little things. PM sent.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Who cares







You built it for you









this is true, maybe that is why I still like my car and I'm not tired of it yet.









_Quote, originally posted by *vrocsone* »_omg. ^both wagons are bad ass. Good job Dorbitz.

one is a sedan









_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
That's what i like to hear Ryan. Wagons and air go together like peanut butter and jelly.

yea, do it! but Adam actually took the the peanut butter and jelly theme to far.







j/k Adam, car looked awesome in person.



_Modified by dorbritz at 6:50 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CALL6)*

If we have to we can twist your arm a bit, your wagon is sic and your T-Reg made me want to trade my POS in for one


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_and your T-Reg made me want to trade my POS in for one


Umm...pictures of T-Reg. If its anything like his passat it must be pretty nuts.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (D Brown)*

I second the request for pictures..... B6 passat is nutzo


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

legit as **** in person mr dorbitz


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

thanks Travy, it was cool meeting you man.


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_If we have to we can twist your arm a bit, your wagon is sic and your T-Reg made me want to trade my POS in for one


no arm twisting here...








Thanks for the compliments, the Touareg is actually the Mrs. not mine... but we are thinking of doing air on both.... just to be fair to each other! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CALL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL6* »_

no arm twisting here...








Thanks for the compliments, the Touareg is actually the Mrs. not mine... but we are thinking of doing air on both.... just to be fair to each other! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


ball


----------



## jayson031 (May 25, 2008)

Hey man car looks great, any way you can post some pictures of the notch you made? I have been talking to Squillo and I am getting ready to bag my B6, I saw his notch and would like to see yours. Thanks


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (jayson031)*

i dont know where the pics are for mine anymore but this one I did on a mk4 a few weeks ago, pretty much the same. Just need to be careful on the b6 because of the turbo intercooler hose.


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Good work!










_Modified by 20thGTI12 at 11:38 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*









thanks santi.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mount relocation


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

oh snap! I need to get back in the game


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

You going to bag the Routan? I want to see a VIP Style Routan so bad!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_oh snap! I need to get back in the game

yes you do.









_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_You going to bag the Routan? I want to see a VIP Style Routan so bad!
 I tried to convince the wife but she is not having it. Besides I am working on bagging another van. 
















http://dorbritzdesigns.blogspo....html


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

The econoline's never moving


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

wrong, give me till march to have the paint and body done and then end of summer to have it running.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Well, I really wouldn't call these my winter wheels but I guess I can today.








I sold the wheels that were on here and just ordered the new rollers. MAking some changes to the car as well. See some of you at SOWO.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

See you at sowo!!!!!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

congrats on the ET feature. read it over at Grossman Tuning this afternoon. you talked briefly about that van in the article.......i hope you roll out a little build up thread for it in here. id love to see it.

again, congrats


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Hey Drew, hows the snow? lol


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*

any pictures of the sub with the case open?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_congrats on the ET feature. read it over at Grossman Tuning this afternoon. you talked briefly about that van in the article.......i hope you roll out a little build up thread for it in here. id love to see it.

again, congrats









Thanks, I haven't seen it yet.
Need to talk the wife in to that one.









_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_any pictures of the sub with the case open? 

not really, it's just a box that was cut and fitted it to the case, once the case was closed and sub screwed in it you can open it.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

congrats Drew!


----------



## burnn5 (Sep 27, 2005)

it was great to meet ya drew. 
(this is phill from okc, i came down with jeremy to notch his tdi wagon a while back)
howd that snow treat ya?!
we're about to get some more up here this weekend it looks like.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Cant wait to see this in person at SoWo! 
Congrats on the ET feature too!


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

I just picked up my copy of ET.. Congratz on your feature Drew!








Cant wait to get back so we can do a huge Texas Air GTG! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Joe


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (joecastro420)*

goodluck, we tried to organize one last yr and it fell through








Maybe this year...gimme a month or so tho


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (burnn5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnn5* »_it was great to meet ya drew. 
(this is phill from okc, i came down with jeremy to notch his tdi wagon a while back)
howd that snow treat ya?!
we're about to get some more up here this weekend it looks like.








You to man.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks everybody. I still haven't seen it yet.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Not the best shots (iPhone pictures), but here ya go:
First 2 Together:








Page 1:








Page 2:








Page 3:


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Loveeee this wagon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (6aJettaChick)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

HYPE
















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

stupid sexy _rotiforms_?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

God, I love me some rotiforms.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

looks awesome!!! what offset did you end up running?


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

Nice to see this thread back from the dead! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

et 35 front and rear.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

hurry up and buy 3 more tires.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*

I'm trying.








Sons B-day is Monday so after that it's my turn.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Drew I cant wait to see how these look, I am still curious about the rear and how they will sit. but I am sure you already figured that all out


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Noooooo he didnt, he's just winging it


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Drew I cant wait to see how these look, I am still curious about the rear and how they will sit. but I am sure you already figured that all out









I'll probably squeeze a 3mm or 5mm spacer in it.
With the way they both sit, I can roll aired out.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

3mm is perfect ;D


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_3mm is perfect ;D
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

some pics from the Eurotuner feature.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking good Drew, congrats on the feature!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

sexy muthaf*cker


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_sexy muthaf*cker


Yeah, I am.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

wow that looks great


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (rubAdubDUB01)*

Selling air tank and sub box w/ sub, check the for sale thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## Pimp-Styla (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Very hot car.I like the Style


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

so sick, congrats on the ET feature. I read it last week.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (unitzero)*

just breezed thru all 10 pages of this thread... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sick!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

awesome work on the feature Drew, congrats bud.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*

I'm bumping this cuz I didn't see it and I fuggin http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it......and because ET should've given you a bigger spread.
and because I'm sad it's gone.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by acetate909 at 12:28 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Someone buy my sub box and airtank.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...48207


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_awesome work on the feature Drew, congrats bud.

x2 cant wait till ROD 2011.
Drew performs miracles I tell ya.


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

where did you buy this swiches?and what is a cost?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

wow, back from the dead. LOL
Zombie car and thread.


That is the old airride technologies e2 controller. They have a newer version called the e3.


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

soo this e2 i cant buy?

sory for off topic


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Remik1.8T said:


> soo this e2 i cant buy?
> 
> sory for off topic


only used. The company only makes the newer version.


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks , soo i must search for some another swiches in that same size like e2


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Remik1.8T said:


> thanks , soo i must search for some another swiches in that same size like e2


http://www.ridetech.com/store/suspe...pro-components/ridepro-e3-control-system.html


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

i dont like this e3 , and hes too big


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

good work, dude, the tank got ****...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

always loved your wagon!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

lol, no lie. It's making me miss it.


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

dorbritz said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Drew I cant wait to see how these look, I am still curious about the rear and how they will sit. but I am sure you already figured that all out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JSW is just... :thumbup:


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

dorbritz said:


> <<IMG SRC="http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i113/dorbritz/Air%20bag%20build/DSC_1828-1.jpg" BORDER="0"><br>This is what the I hope the end result will look like.<br>


what did you use for the metal inlay on the wood flooring? that is gorgeous


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

holy crap. blast from the past. i don't think drew gets on the forums anymore


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)




----------

